
In Praise of Pic (2007) - jacquesm
http://onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2007/06/21/in-praise-of-pic.html?page=1
======
jacquesm
Another one from the 'lost unix utilities', I never even realized I had this
until I stumbled in to it by accident today. Very useful!

